# Inkrementelles Backup

## tuxfan

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerne ein inkrementelles Backup von einigen Verzeichnissen machen. Dies soll dann in regelmäßigen Abständen, sprich als cron-job, ausgeführt werden. Gibt es in diesem Bereich Komplettlösungen, die sich um die Sicherung bzw. Wiederherstellung kümmern oder muß ich das selbst in die Hand nehmen mittels tar o.ä.?

Danke im Voraus

----------

## oma

Guck mal Arkeia Backup an -> http://www.arkeia.com/

Ist für 3 Clients und einen Server free of charge glaube ich und klappt prima...

----------

## toskala

kuckst du rsync an, damit geht das ganz gut

----------

## tuxfan

Arkeia sieht gut, aber gibt es keine freie Lösungen?

----------

## Kermit_the_frog

Ich kann Dir

```
emerge -av net-misc/rsnapshot
```

empfehlen.

Viele Grüße

Kermit

P.S.: Bei Fragen zur Konfiguration bin ich gern behilflich

----------

## oma

Für Privatpersonen, einen Server und x Clients ist Arkeia doch frei...

----------

## leuenberger

Ich bin mit dar ganz zufrieden. dar ist kein Schreibfehler  :Exclamation: 

Gruss Reto

----------

## Lensman

Wo ich gute Erfahrung mit gemacht habe ist flexbackup. Ist auch im Portage Tree. Ist sehr leicht zu konfigurieren und reicht für einen normalen Arbeitsrechner allemal aus.

Grüße,

Christian

----------

## toskala

nur jetzt muss ich nochmal gegen die inkrementellen backups wettern: im falle eines falles ist man halt mit einem kompletten backup immer auf der sichereren seite, inkrementell hat sich im produktiv einsatz bei mir schon oft als schlecht herausgestellt   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Lensman

Im Prinzip gebe ich dir schon recht. Mit kompletten Backups hab ich auch immer ein sichereres Gefühl   :Smile:  Allerdings habe ich bisher mit inkrementellen Backups noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht. Wobei ich aber auch nicht gigabyteweise Daten sichern muss. Wie sahen denn deine schlechten Erfahrungen genau aus? Würde mich mal interessieren. Nicht dass ich auf einmal in die gleichen Stolperfallen renne   :Confused: 

----------

## toskala

also es kommt natürlich drauf an, was du sicherst. in den meisten fällen wird es halt ärgerlich, wenn du zum beispiel die konstellation hast:

1x wöchentlich volles backup

täglich inkrementell der daten

dann hast evtl. die situation, dass du einen versionskonflikt in den userdaten hast, die du gesichert hast, die evtl. nicht mehr zu den programmschnittstellen des systems passen.

also beispielsweise, du hast ein datenbankformat, welches sich durch einen versionssprung verändert hat, und du kannst die userdatenbanken nicht einspielen, weil dein backup deines systems damit nicht mehr kompatibel ist.

das spielt natürlich beim sichern von einem mp3 oder divx pool nicht sooo die rolle  :Wink: 

es kommt auf dein szenario an, was willst du überhaupt anstellen?

----------

## Lensman

 *Quote:*   

> also beispielsweise, du hast ein datenbankformat, welches sich durch einen versionssprung verändert hat, und du kannst die userdatenbanken nicht einspielen, weil dein backup deines systems damit nicht mehr kompatibel ist. 
> 
> 

 

okay, das hört sich schon sinnig an. Wobei ich wohl genau in solch einer Situation bin, wo das Problem in der Form nicht auftreten dürfte. Das einzige was gesichert wird ist etc, mein cvsroot und home. Ist halt schlicht ein Backup von den wichtigsten Dingen auf meiner Arbeitskiste. Sprich so Sachen wie mein Uni-Kram, OpenOffice-Zeugs, MP3s usw. 

 *Quote:*   

> 1x wöchentlich volles backup
> 
> täglich inkrementell der daten
> 
> 

 

Und genau das ist meine derzeitige Konfiguration mit flexbackup  :Smile: 

und mal btw: Täusche ich mich, oder ist das Forum seid ein paar Tagen ultralangsam geworden?   :Sad: 

----------

## toskala

also was ich tun würde, ich würde von den wichtigsten sachen immer ein vollbackup machen. pfeif auf den platz  :Wink: 

ich kann dir ja für diese zwecke mein "backup.sh" zum beta-testen anbieten, hehe, ist schon recht ausgefuxt, wenn auch noch nicht ganz perfekt (nein nein, es macht schon backups  :Wink: )

und ja - das forum ist lahm geworden seit einiger zeit, wieso eigentlich?

----------

## Lensman

Ja, ich werde mir das mal überlegen. Platz ist heutzutage ja nicht mehr so wirklich ein Argument, wenn man nicht gerade fette Server fährt. Die Platten in normalen Arbeitsrechnern sind ja meist eh total überdimensioniert. Ich zumindest weiß nicht, was ich mit meinen 160GB anfangen soll  :Very Happy: 

Aber in dein Skript schaue ich gerne mal rein  :Smile:  Ich mag flexbackup, weils halt schön klein ist, sehr leicht zu konfigurieren und mit allem möglichen zusammenarbeitet, sprich tar, dump/restore, afio etc. Das einzige, was ich nochmal machen muss ist mir nen DVD Brenner zu kaufen, auf dem ich mittels cron dann die ganzen Daten brennen kann. Bisher hatte ich das immer auf getrennten Platten gemacht, aber leider ist mir eine davon vor ein paar Tagen abgeraucht. Nu muss ich mir fix was einfallen lassen, denn nen Backup auf die gleiche Platte macht mal so garkeinen Sinn  :Wink: 

Gute Frage wieso das so langsam ist. Vor ein paar Tagen war das Forum ja mal ganz weg und seitdem ists vorbei. Muss gestehen, dass ich aber noch nicht in anderen Threads nach einem Hinweis diesbzgl. gesucht habe   :Embarassed: 

----------

## dannycool

Ich benutze privat rdiff-backup.

Das ist auch ein inkrementelles Backup, aber umgedreht: Es existiert zu jedem Zeitpunkt ein kompletter Mirror des aktuellen Verzeichnisbaumes, plus diffs um aeltere Versionen daraus wiederherzustellen.

----------

